# Avoiding Billy Bowlegs! 6/7



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi all,
As usual, I avoid the madhouse of what's called Bill Bowlegs celebration. :no: Got out a little late with the girls this time. Couldn't find bait at the pass and decided to run the gauntlet to the bait man, what a crazy site. 20 boats trying to jockey for position on the bait boat! 
Headed SE to near shore stuff and didn't produce much. Had a charter boat kept wanting to push us off! Oh well, gave him his space, mans trying to feed his family.
Anyway, head south to deeper water and found some nice ARS. Got our limit and then the AJ's started taking anything we dropped! Then it happened, I just dropped a jig and under the boat is a bull shark. This dude just about destroyed my penn 650, he ran at least 6 times. Got him to the boat, got video and some pics and cut the line. Crab island and Billy B was a parking lot with lots of drunks. That kept the law busy as we cruise passed the madness!
All in all, great day on the water, safe ride to port and what fun we had! :thumbup:
Check out the pics and video

www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=Mv-lHsGxI_I


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

video says it's private. sure its a good one judging by the pictures!


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Very good report. Two weeks ago I saw the funniest thing I've ever seen on the water at the bait boat and was happy that the bait boat wasn't sunk.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great times with the family..!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Realtor said:


> video says it's private. sure its a good one judging by the pictures!


Sorry bout that, now its public!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice job Ben. We also caught some amberjack but of course had to release them.


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Go get um Capt. Ben - you da man! Congrats on the catch and glad you all had that great action!!!


----------

